# Hot News! Caravanman's local train station on fire!



## caravanman (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, it may not warrant top international news status, but it is tragic, after a recent £50 million revamp!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-42660181


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 12, 2018)

> He added that the fire was believed to have started in a toilet.


I've heard of explosive D, but not of any that started a fire.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 12, 2018)

What a shame! It may not be an International Story, but to the people of Nottingham it's comparable to Grand Central Terminal burning.

Will the Tories provide funding to rebuild it Eddie?

Glad no-one was hurt!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry to hear this, Eddie.





Glad that you were not there, though, and also that no one there was hurt.


----------



## jis (Jan 12, 2018)

caravanman said:


> Well, it may not warrant top international news status, but it is tragic, after a recent £50 million revamp!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-42660181


So what is it that you hated so much about the station? [emoji23][emoji41][emoji851]

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------

